# Waiau ~ 2.5 yrs



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

gorgeous! Love his name... do you go to Hawaii?


----------



## bevillenz (Sep 25, 2011)

He's named after a New Zealand river that I love


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Gorgeous pup.
You s/n is for the gold mining river in NZ but not sure of waiau


----------

